# Garnet Gnome



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Imho the best 5 watts on the Planet!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool.

This would get my vote. 










It also masquerades as a 15w and 30w amp, but is a hellofa 5 watt amp. Especially loaded with a Cele Gold. A bit heavy for a 5 watter, though.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool.
> 
> This would get my vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There’s a world of 5 watt amps out there. I have likely only touched the surface, like maybe 10% of them, and not fully studied them.

I kept a couple of the most impressive and moved on the rest. I am sure there are even better out there for me to experience.

So when do I get to try yours? I want to be sure it’s the best. Sometimes it is the addition of the right tube, speaker, guitar, pickup, etc. Sometimes it’s the room, my ears, or just luck that the moon and stars are all aligned. I might have just consumed the right amount of beer. There are many variables.

The most effective variable is someone with better chops playing.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

In my world, this is my most prized 5 watter. It has a switch to allow normal tone stack, partial tone stack lift, and full lift. There is also a negative feedback knob on the back, that goes from normal to whatever it’s limit is. The speaker is a Celestion Eight Fifteen. It goes clean to mean, and has a Dr. Z Brake Lite to help keep things in check.

Using it is simple, and work the knobs on your guitar. Input choice is also helpful.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

These are all the settings on the Mesa 5 25 plus, that need to be tweaked on both of the class A, 5 watt channels to get very close to my Bronco. The Bronco is still more raw, more ribbed 8” speaker magic threshold.

I did have a reverb pedal going into the Bronco, FX level down some for ambiance.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

It just shows how gainy the little, simple circuit amps are.

I find similar results with Princeton Reverb amp.


----------

